# ALDI investigates after woman claims she found live snake in bag of lettuce



## Harpo (Apr 15, 2021)

ALDI investigates lettuce snake. ABC News.

I love it when snakes make the news. Poor little fella.


----------



## Wolfgang5 (Apr 15, 2021)

At least you know your food is fresh...


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 15, 2021)

Sudden urges to buy lettuce from Aldi...


----------



## Friller2009 (Apr 16, 2021)

I’m gonna go get some lettuce.


----------



## HadesPanther (Oct 5, 2021)

lettuce go buy lettuce


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Buy a box of fruit from my local fruit and veg store and you might find a stray _Litoria Fallax_


----------

